# Home detailers dream but need help



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

So I've just forked out the best part of £3k for a new heating system and whilst I was speccing a new system I got them two install a hot and cold tap inside my garage.

It makes the world of difference when I need to top up the washer fluid or fill up a bucket of water not having to go into the kitchen or to the back garden.

Everything can be done without going into the house now. Awesome.

Whilst speccing where I wanted the taps I specifically placed them above an air vent as I wanted to install some kind of catcher for any leaks or anything when disconnecting the hose pipe or pressure washer.

Question is, what can I fit to act as a catcher? Essentially I want like a mini sink like thing but not to get in the way when I connect the hose pipe or pw.

Here's a snap


----------



## The captain (Sep 25, 2015)

Ice cream tub


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I want something that I can connect to the drain which is on the other side of that air brick. So if there is a major leak from the tap it will drain out rather than flood the garage.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some sort of a hopper with a bend if there's enough room?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

A hopper that pipes run into.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

no help but that soldering looks very neat from the picture !!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Window flower box, drill a hole in it and a plug flexy hose though the air vent


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

The guy who did it is ace! His pipe work looks like art.

I'll get a finished picture of the setup once I've tidied the garage


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

A bucket ?

I plumbed hot and cold into the front of the garage right behind the door where the PW lives. No doubt about it warm to hot water really helps the cleaning power. I aint no as plumber mind !


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

ChuckH said:


> A bucket ?
> 
> I plumbed hot and cold into the front of the garage right behind the door where the PW lives. No doubt about it warm to hot water really helps the cleaning power. I aint no as plumber mind !


Just a tip, you should put a non-return valve just before the taps, you're mixing hot and cold water with no back flow prevention which is basically asking for legionella to happen!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Prydar said:


> Just a tip, you should put a non-return valve just before the taps, you're mixing hot and cold water with no back flow prevention which is basically asking for legionella to happen!


I only wash the car and water the garden from those taps . Its not drinking water :thumb:


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

ChuckH said:


> I only wash the car and water the garden from those taps . Its not drinking water :thumb:


What I'm saying is that it could contaminate your whole system not just that area


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Prydar said:


> What I'm saying is that it could contaminate your whole system not just that area


How ? Its just a hot and cold tap ? The hose simply acts as a mixer.... The feeds to the taps pictured are taken from the tap supply in the utility room . Taps in the utility are also a mixer.


----------



## Prydar (Jul 22, 2015)

ChuckH said:


> How ? Its just a hot and cold tap ? The hose simply acts as a mixer.... The feeds to the taps pictured are taken from the tap supply in the utility room . Taps in the utility are also a mixer.


There's only a small chance of this happening but, as the water mixes the warm water could in theory go into the cold pipework which then means legionella will grow whilst the water is cooling and it's the right breeding temperature for it to multiply, that's why you're not meant to drink from hot taps. There's only a small chance of it though


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Prydar said:


> There's only a small chance of this happening but, as the water mixes the warm water could in theory go into the cold pipework which then means legionella will grow whilst the water is cooling and it's the right breeding temperature for it to multiply, that's why you're not meant to drink from hot taps. There's only a small chance of it though


All the water into the pipes is way down below and water source we drink from. So given that I would think its quite safe.. I wonder how many drink water from hot taps ? Few I bet but how many fill kettles from the hot tap ? No idea but I bet it happens ..:thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hozelock sell the non-return valves


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

There may be a check valve incorporated into the tap


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

I have done similar, but I used a shower mixer head



I just leave a bucket under mine, but on the post above the guttering piece would do the job.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

legs said:


> I have done similar, but I used a shower mixer head
> 
> 
> 
> I just leave a bucket under mine, but on the post above the guttering piece would do the job.


Looks good, you need shiny chrome supply pipes though lol

Whats going on to the right, are they spare wheels in covers?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Ice cream tub with the end cut out and a bit of pipe shoved in it


----------

